# dovetail circular saw blade



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone heard of or have one? Curious…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jerry,

When I took a class from Steve Latta, we cut dovetails on a table saw. There is some information here:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/2013/12/05/tablesaw-blade-for-dovetails


----------

